# BB Ergo Mod



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Here is another Bunny Buster that ex-member, Craftsman Bill made more user-friendly.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats sweet! Love that one


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

This was my first real slingshot. I has no idea what I was doing and broke her down the middle with a huge marble and no thought as to how to grip and release a pouch. I loved the fork so much I paid Bill to fix it. He split her down the middle, gave her a backbone, a palm swell and a tune up. Now I will always have my first fork.


----------

